# What's the greatest distance you have cycled in 1 day?



## Anonymous1502 (10 Aug 2020)

Question above^


----------



## vickster (10 Aug 2020)

About 106 miles I think. Once, 5 years ago


----------



## MntnMan62 (10 Aug 2020)

Not very long for me. Probably around 40 miles.


----------



## Sharky (10 Aug 2020)

Done the LTB a few times, riding to the start at Clapham, then riding home from Brighton - about 135 miles.
In my teens, rode Prescot to Kendal and back - about 150 miles.
But nowadays 23 miles is good ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

300 miles


----------



## numbnuts (10 Aug 2020)

105 miles on the Isle of Wight and back through the New Forest......never again


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2020)

103 miles. I've done about 8 imperial centuries over the past 3 years but my normal ride distance would be 20 - 50 miles.


----------



## Donger (10 Aug 2020)

101 miles .... and not in a rush to ever repeat it.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Aug 2020)

121 miles, nearly 3 years ago on my steel framed Paul Hewitt Chiltern.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2020)

158 miles.


----------



## All uphill (10 Aug 2020)

Only a comparatively measly 64 miles. Done around that several times, flat and hilly rides.

Planning an 80 mile ride next week!


----------



## Pikey (10 Aug 2020)

190 miles on the rough diamond 300, best day out on a bike I think I’ve ever had...


----------



## the_mikey (10 Aug 2020)

138km was my longest, usually I only ride 20-30km after work in the evening.


----------



## Ian H (10 Aug 2020)

412 miles in the 2009 National 24.


----------



## Pikey (10 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> 412 miles in the 2009 National 24.


One day I hope I’ll be this good!


----------



## DCLane (10 Aug 2020)

Rode the 2017 Llanfair 400km audax in 18 hours, so that'd be the furthest I've done.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Aug 2020)

86 miles. I had a pretty sore bum when I got home.


----------



## itboffin (10 Aug 2020)

jeez and i though the 4 x 300-350km event i've done was insane but +400 miles  I wont go into graphic details but the first 320 event i did I spent a large part of the last 2 hours out of the saddle


----------



## Twilkes (10 Aug 2020)

165 miles/265km, was aiming for 300km but ran out of time so had to get the train back in time for dinner. Knowing what I know now about rest and fuelling I'm aiming for 325 miles in 24 hours whenever I get the chance to do that, probably when my son eventually leaves home. (he's currently three years old)


----------



## HobbesOnTour (10 Aug 2020)

From misery to ecstasy.
It's not the distance, it's the journey


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Aug 2020)

126 miles.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2020)

Did a 125 miler a few weeks ago. Have done a few rides of similar distance in the last decade. Best ever was a trip of 185 miles from my M/cr home to my dad's in South Wales, via the old Severn bridge. Unfortunately that was a couple of years ago and before I used Strava so it never happened and doesn't count.....


----------



## Dayvo (10 Aug 2020)

205 miles.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Aug 2020)

115 miles, Poole to Stonehenge and back.


----------



## PaulSB (10 Aug 2020)

147


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

About 150 miles* Leicester to Monyash for a few beers and then back.

By the most direct route it's 65 miles but I was using the 'Cloud Trail' then the Tissington.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2020)

250 miles. Doncaster to London


----------



## Soltydog (10 Aug 2020)

I did 184 miles one day last month, cycled from Hornsea to my parents in Halifax & then back home, lovely coming home with a tailwind, felt good & could have gone on further if I'd not run out of dry land


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2020)

131 miles through some fabulous Welsh scenery including some big hills. Probably not the cleverest route for a first metric double-century.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> 412 miles in the 2009 National 24.



Respect.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

I've done maybe half a dozen in the 120-130 mile range, never further. I find enjoyment rapidly tails off beyond 100, and I am in awe of anyone doing 200 or more, way beyond my mental capabilities.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (10 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> 300 miles


How long were you cycling for to cover such a massive distance?


----------



## Anonymous1502 (10 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> 412 miles in the 2009 National 24.


How long were you cycling for to cover such a massive distance?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How long were you cycling for to cover such a massive distance?



I think the clue is in the name of the event


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> How long were you cycling for to cover such a massive distance?



20 hours


----------



## Dwn (10 Aug 2020)

100 miles, Glasgow-Gourock-Dunoon-Glasgow, but that was a good few years ago. Most this year is 57 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

The velomobile record is 757 miles in a day.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Aug 2020)

199 miles. I did it as a student many moons ago, we thought it would be funny to stop just short of 200. I kind of regret it now as I don’t think I have been above 150 miles since.


----------



## Velochris (10 Aug 2020)

199.6. Did the Lakes and Dales loop in one day. Officially 196 miles, but a few wrong turns added to the distance.

I got more people on Strava asking why I didn't keep riding for a few minutes to get to the 200 mile mark, as opposed to asking about the ride.

And as I typed this the poster above made a similar comment. Kudos.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Aug 2020)

138 miles in my one and only audax to date.
A very hilly route across the troughs and peaks of Kent and Sussex. The route was borne of the mind of one of our former members.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2020)

My best is circa 105 in one ride. My mate did 527 miles in a 24 hr and 312 miles in a 12 hours. He is a bit different to most though.


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Aug 2020)

For me never that far as there's plenty of uphill stuff here, yesterday was 180km but with 3,000m of climbing in there, nothing flatter exists here target is a 200km/5,000m ride


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

Hacienda71 said:


> My best is circa 105 in one ride. My mate did 527 miles in a 24 hr and 312 miles in a 12 hours. He is a bit different to most though.



Must be, that’s pretty close to the current men’s records on uprights.


----------



## itboffin (10 Aug 2020)

i'm in awe of people that do these distances solo all my ultra endurance events have been mass participation events, i lose the will and generally mojo over 70-80 miles solo

mind you i will in the next few days be cycling coast to coast across France in a group but very much solo


----------



## Aravis (10 Aug 2020)

August 8th, 1990. Until now I hadn't noticed the anniversary has just slipped by. My Cateye Vectra stopped on 202.08 miles, but of course I don't know how accurate my calibration was. At the end I had to do a couple of laps of the Clifton Downs in Bristol to click up the extra digits, which is one of the reasons I can never know exactly what I did. I suspect it was really 199.99 miles.

Under modern conditions with GPS recording, 153.56 miles.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2020)

139 miles overnight. Dunwich Dynamo plus onwards to Lowestoft for 06.00


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Must be, that’s pretty close to the current men’s records on uprights.


He has been top ten on the BBAR a few times Inc iirc a second and he raced at elite level back in the day. I think for the big distances it is the ability to shut out the pain as well as the power.


----------



## rivers (10 Aug 2020)

206 miles Isle of Sheppey to Burnham on Sea. 14 hours and 10 minutes of riding.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Aug 2020)

Overnight really, but 132 miles (on fixed gear). We went a bit astray on the 2008 Dunwich Dynamo. It's 112.7 miles, we had to do 12 miles to get to the start, and the balance is us missing a turn in Lavenham and going via Stowmarket (which was actually quite peaceful; we navigated by the moon and the lights of RAF Wattisham).


----------



## ColinJ (10 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> 131 miles through some fabulous Welsh scenery including some big hills. Probably not the cleverest route for a first metric double-century.





Ridgeway said:


> For me never that far as there's plenty of uphill stuff here, yesterday was 180km but with 3,000m of climbing in there, nothing flatter exists here target is a 200km/5,000m ride


I've done quite a few rides over 200 km, a few of which were pretty flat, most of which were very undulating, but several of them were very hilly (3,000+ m of ascent). A few rides close to 250 km.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Aug 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> target is a 200km/5,000m ride



Marmotte? About 200km if you descend back to Bourg d'Oisans


----------



## Specialeyes (10 Aug 2020)

155 miles overnight (Home-Hackney-Dunwich-Darsham)
175 miles in a 24-hour period with a wee kip in the middle (21 hours: Tower Bridge-Newhaven, Dieppe-Eiffel Tower)


----------



## newfhouse (10 Aug 2020)

Strava tells me it was 243 km (151 miles) on my single speed. South London to Cambridge followed by a FNRttC to King’s Lynn, so fairly flat terrain.


----------



## tallliman (10 Aug 2020)

128 miles (200km ride plus 3 miles home from the train ride home!).

Satisfying as it was in hindsight, I remember being dropped repeatedly by @13 rider over what could only be described as speed bumps towards the end. That was after @Supersuperleeds persuading me the cafe was just around the corner for 10 miles.....


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Aug 2020)

116 I think it was about 5 years ago


----------



## Twilkes (10 Aug 2020)

Dwn said:


> 100 miles, Glasgow-Gourock-Dunoon-Glasgow, but that was a good few years ago. Most this year is 57 miles.



I recently went round the coast from Dunoon, over Glen Finart and the two hills up to Rest & Be Thankful and back to Glasgow via the Garelochead road, it is a great ride.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Aug 2020)

Done the c2ç in a day sportive 4 times.
That's 150 miles and approx 12000 ft of climbing.

Quite fancy a go at a flatter 200 miles sometime..


----------



## lane (10 Aug 2020)

130 miles a couple of times. Hoping to do it again later this month - we shall see......


----------



## Tribansman (10 Aug 2020)

240 miles. Letchworth to Whitby. Ending in the North York Moors really not clever!


----------



## StuAff (10 Aug 2020)

In 24 hours: 223.58 miles, from home to Mumbles Pier (Pompey to Cardiff, then the Cardiff-Swansea FNRttC) in 2013. Actual riding time about 18 1/2 hours. I rode the seven and a half miles back to Swansea station after breakfast. Haven't managed another double ton since, though I've come close (190- Pompey-London-Brighton-Pompey, 2018). Next longest rides: 179, 174, 173, 165, 164, 162. What I lack in speed I compensate for, a bit, with endurance & sheer bloodymindedness.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Aug 2020)

A smidge over 100 miles is my biggest, I'm ashamed to admit (in this company at least). It was some years ago though and I'd see that as a truly mammoth challenge these days, in fact I probably won't ever do it again in my lifetime. Maybe in the next. 😄
I'd say about 70-80 is the most I'd want to cover in a day now.


----------



## Slick (10 Aug 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I recently went round the coast from Dunoon, over Glen Finart and the two hills up to Rest & Be Thankful and back to Glasgow via the Garelochead road, it is a great ride.


Quite a nice ride the other way either via Loch Lomond or via Glen Fruin if your adverse to a cycle path. The rest is closed right now and will be for months apparently, but another great challenge ride when it does open. 👍


----------



## Twilkes (10 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> Quite a nice ride the other way either via Loch Lomond or via Glen Fruin if your adverse to a cycle path. The rest is closed right now and will be for months apparently, but another great challenge ride when it does open. 👍



I didn't know that, shame as it's an iconic ride in that part of Scotland. I went from Glasgow over Gleniffer Braes to Largs, then the old road to Gourock so the ferry really opened everything up. I've tried the Balloch to Tarbet cycle path before but some of the surfaces were abysmal, never been over Glen Fruin though.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (10 Aug 2020)

I’ve done a couple of 100 mile sportives- went off route on one so prob about 105 miles all in (battery on Garmin died so don’t have a record of that one). Stopped being fun after about 80 miles. Most I’ve done recently is a 50 miler. Could go further but cant be bothered!


----------



## Slick (10 Aug 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I didn't know that, shame as it's an iconic ride in that part of Scotland. I went from Glasgow over Gleniffer Braes to Largs, then the old road to Gourock so the ferry really opened everything up. I've tried the Balloch to Tarbet cycle path before but some of the surfaces were abysmal, never been over Glen Fruin though.


Your not wrong about the surface on that path but a coup,e of miles past Duck Bay and you take a left as if heading for Helensburgh then straight on to Glen Fruin at the first roundabout that takes you out at Arrochar. Even that on it's own is a nice scenic loop. 👍


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Halifax to Holyhead, ferry to Dublin, then Dublin to Ennis.

A little over the 300 mark.

Halifax to Blackpool and back, half day trip. An alternate to the Coast to Coast.


----------



## a.twiddler (11 Aug 2020)

Interesting topic. I can't match the Herculean exploits of some posters but the theme seems to be that most have got something life enhancing out of their rides. The most I have managed in a day was waaay back at Easter 1981 when I did an Audax event as part of an Easter tour of Wales and the borders using YHAs. It was grandly titled "Across the Desert of Wales", the premise being that the route of the Audax was very sparsely populated. The distance was nominally 200km/125 miles and the hills, the hills, my God, the hills. There were an awful lot of them. The base was Staunton on Wye YHA, sadly long closed like many others particularly the simple ones. I was a YHA Youth Group leader then though on this occasion I was on my own. I remember it being a blisteringly hot weekend, not raining as I would have expected in Wales. 

The route was Staunton-Kington-Rhayader-Abergwesyn-Beulah-Builth Wells-Glascwm-Michaelchurch on Arrow -Staunton. However by the time I had reached Builth Wells I had decided to take the longer but less hilly route via Glasbury and Hay on Wye as my legs were giving me some concern and I couldn't face any more major climbs. I had impressed myself by out twiddling some serious looking racing types earlier purely because they didn't have the gearing to climb some of the pitches on the mountain roads and were walking, but most of them had sailed past me once the roads became less extreme. By the time I got to Staunton my cyclometer was reading 145 miles and lying in bed that night I could still feel the road vibrating beneath me. My heart rate remained high until I fell asleep, completely wrung out. 

The next day I could barely move but motivated myself to cycle stiffly to Hereford to do the touristy things -about 20 miles round trip. I had booked to stay the night at Staunton before continuing with my Easter tour on the following day.

Although I did another Audax at a later date, they were not really my thing. I did some 100 mile days, some of them back to back and felt fine after them while doing tours and YHA weekends over the years. It's a while since I've done 70 miles in a day, more usually 20-40 but I have been stretching the distance more this year with lockdown etc.


----------



## wheresthetorch (11 Aug 2020)

50 miles


----------



## francovendee (11 Aug 2020)

Really impressed with the distances people manage.
At 77, I find 50 miles is more than enough now. I've never managed more than 65 miles even when I was younger and fitter. I do ride a heavy bike (16 kg) so I hide behind this as my excuse.


----------



## johnblack (11 Aug 2020)

187 miles Northampton to Exeter for the Saints last game of the season last year was the longest, but the hardest was the 100 I did on the mountain bike the other week completing the South Downs Way.


----------



## figbat (11 Aug 2020)

'Only' 66 miles, but it was all off-road along the Ridgeway. In 30°C heat.


----------



## straas (11 Aug 2020)

111 - Manchester to Conwy via LLandudno. There's something really satisfying about cycling between two places you normally drive. I set off at 6ish so got out of Manchester before the traffic, then it's quiet until you hit Llandudno.

Neck was fairly uncomfortable by the end.


----------



## Saracenlad (11 Aug 2020)

CTC Century Challenge from Chesterfield. Ended up doing 108 miles. I got a certificate. On my End to End the longest day mileage 66 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Respect.



....and some


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Aug 2020)

121 miles. Walked 200 yds in the Welsh hills. Not really built for hilly terrain.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Aug 2020)

Ian H said:


> 412 miles in the 2009 National 24.



That is over 17mph


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2020)

Really enjoyed this 200km Audax with @Heltor Chasca - he has gone way beyond since but it is my longest to date. I may be able to do something similar this winter. https://www.strava.com/activities/1627826968


----------



## Ian H (11 Aug 2020)

Hacienda71 said:


> ...My mate did 527 miles in a 24 hr and 312 miles in a 12 hours. He is a bit different to most though.


Here are the lists of records over the years: https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/articles/view/129#24hr


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2020)

PaulSB said:


> 147


Same here, 147.
It was the London to Oxford ride.
I rode from Barnet to Richmond where the start was. Out to Oxford and then home via Thame , Haddenham, over the Chilton hills and back home. A grand day out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2020)

tallliman said:


> 128 miles (200km ride plus 3 miles home from the train ride home!).
> 
> Satisfying as it was in hindsight, I remember being dropped repeatedly by @13 rider over what could only be described as speed bumps towards the end. That was after @Supersuperleeds persuading me the cafe was just around the corner for 10 miles.....


It was just around the corner, eventually


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2020)

100 miles, just to say I could do it. If the foot problems ever cease, I may try it again. I have a lot of fun on tour and longer rides.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Aug 2020)

200+ miles from Warrington to South Wales in a day (summer) when I was younger and much fitter. I've done plenty of 100+ mile rides since, but I'm too old for very long rides.


----------



## Twilkes (11 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same here, *147*.
> It was the London to Oxford ride.
> I rode from Barnet to Richmond where the start was. Out to Oxford and then home via Thame , Haddenham, over the Chilton hills and back home. A grand day out.



Wouldn't it have been great if you'd gone from Redhill to Yellowstone to Greendale to Browney to Blue Town to Pinkney to Blackburn. Although to do it properly you'd have to have travelled between Redhill and Blackburn 15 times and then keep returning to Redhill before each of the other towns, would have taken farking weeks.


----------



## si_c (11 Aug 2020)

A bit over 200miles a couple of years ago, nowhere near fit enough to do that again. About half that was solo and half was the CC Manchester to Llandudno ride.


----------



## kenmiles (11 Aug 2020)

330km, 205 miles.
From Greenhead in Cumbria to Wallsend to compete in Wheels along the Wall which was a ride from Wallsend to Carlisle Castle following the route of Hadrian's Wall, returning to Wallsend along the A69, this was a charity ride organised by Wallsend Council, then back home to Greenhead.
I did this in the 80's about three times. They even gave us a medal for completing it. Great times.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Aug 2020)

129.6 miles riding from Leicester to York last september to watch the UCI world championships with @tallliman, @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider. 
2 weeks previous I’d done 129.3 going to Lincoln and back.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

Paulus said:


> Same here, 147.
> It was the London to Oxford ride.
> I rode from Barnet to Richmond where the start was. Out to Oxford and then home via Thame , Haddenham, over the Chilton hills and back home. A grand day out.


Mine is an annual ride my club used to run from Lancashire >Cheshire >Wirral >Liverpool >Home


----------



## Flakey (11 Aug 2020)

120 Dalkeith to Blair Atholl - overnight stay then back the next day ("scenic" route via Crieff and Dunkeld) Great days.


----------



## dodgy (11 Aug 2020)

In recent memory this one stands out at 140 miles, but it was a hilly one, took in the Hirnant Pass for those of you who might know it.
I was running on empty on the way back and called into Eureka Cafe for a fry up  The arrow markers are wind directions, you can see I got no tailwind on the way out (0 mph wind), but a headwind on the way home, just typical.


----------



## Gixxerman (11 Aug 2020)

108 miles. Took me about 8 1/2 hours, with a 1/2 hour lunch stop at halfway. I was meant to meet up with a Sky ride in Scunthorpe. I was 1/2 hour late getting there as I got lost. I followed their route but never caught them up / saw them. So where their route turned back to Scunny, I made my own route up back to home. I hadn't planned on going that far, but due to a combination of things (nice weather, keeping off main roads etc.) it morphed into 20+ miles longer than planned. Strangley enough, it was my neck and shoulders that ached more than my legs.


----------



## albal (11 Aug 2020)

209 mile. The Tommy Godwin challenge marking the 75th anniversary of his ride.; 100,000 in 500 days. Doddle,!


----------



## si_c (11 Aug 2020)

dodgy said:


> In recent memory this one stands out at 140 miles, but it was a hilly one, took in the Hirnant Pass for those of you who might know it.
> I was running on empty on the way back and called into Eureka Cafe for a fry up  The arrow markers are wind directions, you can see I got no tailwind on the way out (0 mph wind), but a headwind on the way home, just typical.



Ooh, that looks like a nice route, might have to yoink it


----------



## Domus (11 Aug 2020)

167 Kms. Nickyboy's ride, Manchester to Llandudno in May 2019. I was ready for my Fish'n Chips I can tell you.


----------



## Paulus (11 Aug 2020)

Twilkes said:


> Wouldn't it have been great if you'd gone from Redhill to Yellowstone to Greendale to Browney to Blue Town to Pinkney to Blackburn. Although to do it properly you'd have to have travelled between Redhill and Blackburn 15 times and then keep returning to Redhill before each of the other towns, would have taken farking weeks.


Iv'e only just caught on what you are on about. It must be the heat slowing me down.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Aug 2020)

Domus said:


> 167 Kms. Nickyboy's ride, Manchester to Llandudno in May 2019. I was ready for my Fish'n Chips I can tell you.


Oi! Less of the kilometres Johnny Foreign boy, pretty sure we are talking miles in this thread.


----------



## si_c (11 Aug 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Oi! Less of the kilometres Johnny Foreign boy, pretty sure we are talking miles in this thread.


163 of Her Royal Majesties official distance units.


----------



## Old jon (11 Aug 2020)

I ain't apologising, but I was only 16 . . .


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2020)

Old jon said:


> I ain't apologising, but I was only 16 . . .
> 
> View attachment 541063


What a great memento Jon.
I was born in that year


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2020)

120 miles Llandudno to Glossop.

This was the day after 101 miles Manchester to Llandudno and about 8 pints that evening...so it was a bit of a struggle


----------



## fatjel (11 Aug 2020)

207 miles is the most in one day . It took 17 hours and was in Kent so reasonably flat.

@ianrauk You were born in 1878 !!!


----------



## Old jon (11 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> What a great memento Jon.
> I was born in that year



Oh, just checked. Nine days after my birthday. That detail had escaped memory . . .


----------



## Noblester (11 Aug 2020)

96 miles from North London to our holiday destination in the New Forest. Really enjoyed it. (cycled up and down a bit until I reached 100 miles)


----------



## cambsno (11 Aug 2020)

48 miles - which I was impressed with! Previously had done 36 miles and before that about 20 miles so a decent increase, although the headwind coupled with painful top of thighs meant the last few miles were tough (hybrid bike so not aerodynamic!)


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Aug 2020)

151 miles or thereabouts. It's 142 miles from where I stay to Campbeltown, but the main road between Dumbarton and Helensburgh was shut so my detour up the A82 before cutting back across to Helensburgh added a fair few miles.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Aug 2020)

200 miles ,over 20 years ago when I was a mile muncher . It was from my then home near Watford to Spalding Lincolnshire and return So mostly flat with a lumpy start and finish. I do remember when I told a club mate a keen audax rider about this ride. His reaction was total bewilderment and a cry of why. Which puzzled me , I then realised his view was if it wasn't an organised event with some kind of official recognition at the end ,it didn't count and wasn't worth doing.


----------



## Baldy (11 Aug 2020)

I set out to try and do over one hundred miles in a day last year. I had the route all worked out and was feeling fine. Unfortunately the council had removed a bridge without telling me. I had to find another route. In the end I only did 77 miles, I didn't feel any ill effects at that so I think I would have been OK for the ton. Maybe I should try again now the bridge has been rebuilt.


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2020)

201 miles a couple of weeks ago. 214 miles about 5 years ago.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/j3cQLzkQR8


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2020)

tallliman said:


> 128 miles (200km ride plus 3 miles home from the train ride home!).
> 
> Satisfying as it was in hindsight, I remember being dropped repeatedly by @13 rider over what could only be described as speed bumps towards the end. That was after @Supersuperleeds persuading me the cafe was just around the corner for 10 miles.....


Tha same day I did 141 miles ,130 mile ride then 11 miles home from train station . I remember trying my hardest not to drop @tallliman and failing . The cafe was just round the corner the problem was that corner was 10 miles away


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2020)

103 miles, Lancaster to York via Trough of Bowland and Greenhow Hill on a BHF ride. I was the only person carrying a pannier on a solid Thorn raven. Repeated similar route about 3 times on my own and clocked up 95+ miles each time. Most of my Day rides are 40 to 60 miles though have done a lot of 80-90 mile days on tour. I only ride slowly and my focus is the landscape as much as the cycling.


----------



## Harold Finch (11 Aug 2020)

128 miles, coast to coast from Oban to Carnoustie. That was a tough day with rain and a headwind most of the way. 

Ride To The Sun was just over 100 miles overnight, I would recommend this as it's a great event. Check it out if you don't know about it.


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Aug 2020)

Harold Finch said:


> 128 miles, coast to coast from Oban to Carnoustie. That was a tough day with rain and a headwind most of the way.
> 
> Ride To The Sun was just over 100 miles overnight, I would recommend this as it's a great event. Check it out if you don't know about it.


You were incredibly unlucky to have a headwind on that route.


----------



## Harold Finch (11 Aug 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> You were incredibly unlucky to have a headwind on that route.


Planned it West to East hoping for a nice tailwind to help me along.......Unfortunately I got it wrong 

Friday night in Oban was warm and sunny.......woke up Saturday morning to rain, the weather eased somewhere just before Perth, it was a tough day on the bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Aug 2020)

142 miles (228 km) ridden yesterday as a DIY Audax. It was a little warm.


----------



## byegad (12 Aug 2020)

I returned to cycling in my 50s. My normal run out is 16-20=2 miles, the longest I've done in a day is 65 miles, done at various times on, my Club Tour, my Dahon Speed-Pro and my ICE QNT. Plus possibly my Hase Kettwiesel, but, as I'd stopped using a bike computer on my trikes that's an estimate.


----------



## Solocle (12 Aug 2020)

201 miles, plus any riding to/from the station. Moonrakers & Sunseekers Audax last November. 21h 30m
I also did 193 miles in December, which only took 18.5 hours, Bristol to Cambridge, the idea was to do the 500 km return, but I had to bail at the Northamptonshire border.

There's also the one I did on the trainer on Sunday... 140 miles. Oh, and 30,000 ft of climbing!









(Ignore the HR data, it glitched out on the 1st climb). On the plus side, I did pick up the lightweight wheels at the end of climb 5!

Strava Activity


----------



## Solocle (12 Aug 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Solocle I thought I was pushing it by doing 6 hour turbo rides during lockdown. I take my hat of to you for managing 16 hours!


Well, I did put on the Lord of the Rings trilogy! Only after the 2nd climb, still got through it - Fellowship of The Ring finished almost precisely at the end of climb four!

I also had it set up to livestream, so captured the moment it ticked over...


----------



## GetFatty (12 Aug 2020)

243 miles from London to Wooten Bassett and back.

More challenging were the consecutive days of 233 miles in LEL 2013


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> 243 miles from London to Wooten Bassett and back.
> 
> More challenging were the consecutive days of 233 miles in LEL 2013




.... and yet you sign up for LEL 21


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> Well, I did put on the Lord of the Rings trilogy! Only after the 2nd climb, still got through it - Fellowship of The Ring finished almost precisely at the end of climb four!
> 
> I also had it set up to livestream, so captured the moment it ticked over...
> View attachment 541251


One does not simply Everest the Alpe du Zwift. It is folly. Not with 10,000 men could you do this.

Edit to add: that is an incredible effort. Mega-chapeau.


----------



## GetFatty (12 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> .... and yet you sign up for LEL 21


Everyone needs a goal 😂


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Aug 2020)

Solocle said:


> 201 miles, plus any riding to/from the station. Moonrakers & Sunseekers Audax last November. 21h 30m
> I also did 193 miles in December, which only took 18.5 hours, Bristol to Cambridge, the idea was to do the 500 km return, but I had to bail at the Northamptonshire border.
> 
> There's also the one I did on the trainer on Sunday... 140 miles. Oh, and 30,000 ft of climbing!
> ...


am impressed.
but horrified at the 140 miles on the trainer.
sounds like hell on earth.


----------



## vickster (12 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> am impressed.
> but horrified at the 140 miles on the trainer.
> sounds like hell on earth.


Especially as you’ve not actually done any miles only virtual ones


----------



## craigwend (12 Aug 2020)

130 miles this year, 5 loops of 25ish, with a couple of minor adjustments to take photos / vary the route as a lockdown challenge thing to myself


----------



## GetFatty (12 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> am impressed.
> but horrified at the 140 miles on the trainer.
> sounds like hell on earth.


I almost bought a trainer earlier this year but cancelled it as I just felt I should get outside. Was doing quite well until the last two weeks of ear trouble.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Aug 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I almost bought a trainer earlier this year but cancelled it as I just felt I should get outside. Was doing quite well until the last two weeks of ear trouble.


good swerve.
I'd rather get out.
And if inside read a book.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Aug 2020)

Some inspiring & great stories here. 

I've regularly done rides of around or slightly over 100 miles (all hilly). After that, something seems to switch off - lack of fitness or loss of interest - who knows?

Some of them are definitely more memorable than others - the scenery or history.

I reckon I could do a lot more if the route was flat and there was a larger group (taking a break from a headwind is definitely ok), but I know I wouldn't enjoy it. What would be the point then?

Solo, or with one or two friends, and preferably on breathtaking routes that include markers showing altitude, average gradient for next km, and distance to summit. 😊


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Aug 2020)

Many century rides over the years, actual furthest was a 122 mile Sportive in Picardy in 2000. Respect to everyone’s furthest on here. 

In awe of some of the achievements noted.


----------



## mdk1 (14 Aug 2020)

Wow you guys, such huge mileages, makes my 16 miles the other day seem very weedy, still only been on my bike for a few weeks, and I'm about 4 stone over weight on a 20+ year old mountain bike!
But I'm enjoying it.


----------



## gbb (14 Aug 2020)

84 miles in something like 5.5 hours some years ago when 50 miles were normal and regular rides.
Nowt like that nowadays, purely a bimbler now as and when I fancy.


----------



## Solocle (14 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> 84 miles in something like 5.5 hours some years ago when 50 miles were normal and regular rides.
> Nowt like that nowadays, purely a bimbler now as and when I fancy.


I've done 85 miles in 4h 20m (moving average 20.2 mph). But I had a howling tailwind all the way from Oxford to Cambridge!
30 mph cruising on the flat wasn't uncommon.


----------



## Trickedem (15 Aug 2020)

259 miles/ 412 km Audax completed in a smidge under 24 hours.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2020)

I would like to at least one dawn to dusk ride on the summer solstice and see how far I could go on an '_interesting route_'. I wouldn't be thinking in terms of the maximum possible distance, but rather could I do (say) 300 hilly kms in the available 17-18 hours of daylight. I have done 200 very hilly kms in 10 hours in the past, but I am much older and slower now and have never ridden that far, even without hills. I suspect that it would be beyond me, but it would be interesting to try!

PS If I got to 300 kms, unless I was absolutely wiped out I'd probably try to extend it to a double imperial century by adding an extra 22 kms. I doubt that I would ever ride that far again so it could be a once in a lifetime effort.


----------



## Nomadski (15 Aug 2020)

Done RideLondon 4 times even though it's jibbed me .1 or .2 of the 100 thru the GPS 3 times. I have fancied doing Angelsey to Manchester which is 120 miles but I can't persuade any riders near me to do it...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2020)

mdk1 said:


> Wow you guys, such huge mileages, makes my 16 miles the other day seem very weedy, still only been on my bike for a few weeks, and I'm about 4 stone over weight on a 20+ year old mountain bike!
> But I'm enjoying it.


A lot of us who have been banging out mega mileages have been in the same position as yourself. So keep it up, keep it fun, keep cycling and your distances and stamina will increase.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2020)

mdk1 said:


> Wow you guys, such huge mileages, makes my 16 miles the other day seem very weedy, still only been on my bike for a few weeks, and I'm about 4 stone over weight on a 20+ year old mountain bike!
> But I'm enjoying it.


The important thing is that you are having fun. If you keep it up your fitness, stamina and ability to ride long distances will come if that's what you want. As long as your bike fits you and is well maintained it is fine unless you want to chase marginal performance gains. 

I was once 6 stone heavier than I am now and smoked 30 strong rollies a day.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2020)

Chester-Leek-Nottingham decades ago (1983) which I always thought had been into three figures miles wise but plotted it the other week in Strava and it came out at 96
Most this year so far has been 67.8 miles,(109.1 km).


----------



## Nomadski (15 Aug 2020)

ianrauk said:


> A lot of us who have been banging out mega mileages have been in the same position as yourself. So keep it up, keep it fun, keep cycling and your distances and stamina will increase.



And only do the long distances if you want to, your perfect ride is as long as you want it to be.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2020)

mdk1 said:


> Wow you guys, such huge mileages, makes my 16 miles the other day seem very weedy, still only been on my bike for a few weeks, and I'm about 4 stone over weight on a 20+ year old mountain bike!
> *But I'm enjoying it.*


^^^ This is the important bit. Keep the enjoyable rides coming.

On my first "big" ride my previous best had been about 18 miles and I set myself the goal of riding the distance of a marathon. It was hard going and I was sore sitting down afterwards  but I felt so pleased with myself. Today I have four years of Imperial Century Challenges under my belt.

Build up to it and you'll be amazed at what you can achieve.


----------



## Solocle (16 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ^^^ This is the important bit. Keep the enjoyable rides coming.
> 
> On my first "big" ride my previous best had been about 18 miles and I set myself the goal of riding the distance of a marathon. It was hard going and I was sore sitting down afterwards  but I felt so pleased with myself. Today I have four years of Imperial Century Challenges under my belt.
> 
> Build up to it and you'll be amazed at what you can achieve.


Yep, similarly, I set a marathon as my first "long distance" in 2014 - it took me over 2 hours, too...
I only surpassed it in 2018, when I started cycling "properly" again at uni. Went from 20 miles to 40 miles (up the A44 to Chipping Norton and back).
Then it was 50, which was the same Chippy run, plus spanning Oxford from ring road to ring road.
Then 60, stopping for lunch at Nando's Swindon.
And that increase was in the space of about 1 month...

Getting to a century took about 6 months, although no doubt I could have done it earlier. I actually only ever have done 6 centuries, 2 being >300km, 2 being >200km.


----------



## alvintc (17 Aug 2020)

201.1 miles. (Mallorca 312 last year + start/ finish journey)

Did LEJOG last week though & stayed dry so that was fun & 7 days of centurary's!


----------



## Vantage (17 Aug 2020)

I did a century once (a proper one, not one of those girly km ones)
I was in my 20's and had a nice, lightweight racing bike. With Bolton Clarion. 

Returned to cycling in Jan 2012, quit smoking and on July 22 2012 again with the bike club I managed 80.68 miles to Southport and didn't even get an ice cream despite lovely weather 😠 
It'd be nice to try that again...someday.


----------

